# Good sports/exercise



## Fatbellycustard (Jan 27, 2020)

Having just been diagnosed with type 2, I'm thinking about ways in which I can get fitter and lose weight - somewhere round 1 to 1.5 stone of would be great. I have a sedentary job, but have for many years have offset that with plenty of hiking. Trouble is, in the last 2 years I've had much less time for hiking, which of course takes several hours to get a decently beneficial workout. I do play table tennis for a couple of hours once a fortnight or so, which is quite a good workout, but it's not enough.

So, I'm wondering what advice anyone might have as to how beneficial any of the following might be, primarily in terms of weightloss: exercise bike, yoga/pilates, or any other non-gym activities that can be done at home/indoors. Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks

FBC


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @Fatbellycustard 

I completely understand the difficulty of fitting activity into a busy life. 

Walking is excellent, as is swimming, if there’s a pool near you. But I am wondering what extra activity you might be able to weave into your day without actually doing something specific(and even better if you can do both). Eg always take the stairs at work... add a section of walking at the beginning and end of any journey to work you have (get off a stop early, or change where you park), or consider cycling if that’s possible - there are cycle to work schemes that can make buying a bike very affordable and part funded by your employer.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 27, 2020)

As you are just diagnosed, maybe concentrate on getting your blood glucose levels into the normal range first?
Once your metabolism starts to get back into balance not only will you feel better, your body will be able to cope with moving about, or exerting its muscles. I went back to work heaving knitting machines about, but in the early days I'd have been exhausted in no time. My heart used to hammer as though it was trying to get out - I'm sure it would have done more harm than good to start doing deliberate exercise. Gradually I began to want to get out for walks or even do the housework!! Now - three years later I am skipping about like a spring lamb.


----------



## Fatbellycustard (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. You may be right about getting blood sugar levels under control first, but I did want to tackle the exercise thing too as, too be honest, I've been missing the activity. It's good advice about building a little extra in each day through taking the stairs or walking that bit further, but I do sort of already do that. But yes, maybe I should just raise the amount of exercise gradually and concentrate on the food side of the equation first up.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2020)

My take on exercise it has to be what you like and fits in to your life easily, as it has to be sustained.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 28, 2020)

I’m getting on and off the tube a stop before my destination. I’m getting the bus less frequently and generally hoping off a stop early. Walking up stairs in shops and up escalators in tube stations. 
I’m also following some very gentle exercises from a YouTube channel I found that I like. With dietary changes the weight is falling off and I started with three stone to drop


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 28, 2020)

Some GP’s prescribe gym membership or yoga classes for patients as they’ve tied up with local gyms. Ask if yours has any activity they can prescribe. There’s also things like housework, gardening, cleaning etc.


----------



## Fatbellycustard (Jan 28, 2020)

Housework? Heavens, no. (Laughter emoji should be here!).

Seriously, I do think there is scope to improve although I do some of that already. I'm interested in the idea of possible prescribed exercise sessions and will investigate. Just out of interest, how beneficial do people find yoga? NB. I'm not totally unfit, just a lot less fit than I was!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 28, 2020)

As bad as housework sounds many of find it does reduce or levels.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 28, 2020)

Walking is generally the best, even if it’s just taking the stairs not the lift, or as others have said getting off public transport or parking dither away. 

The small things add up.

I try to go for a walk at lunch, even 15 minutes is so good for you, body and mind.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 28, 2020)

I bought myself a big trampoline - it is out in the garden - they are great as a seat and surface for stretching exercises or yoga, and can be used to gradually build up from merely bobbing to full scale bouncing - great for improving balance too.

I went from very tentative arm waving to a thousand bounces in quite a short time.


----------



## PaulG (Jan 31, 2020)

Fatbellycustard said:


> Having just been diagnosed with type 2, I'm thinking about ways in which I can get fitter and lose weight - somewhere round 1 to 1.5 stone of would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> FBC




IMHO,

To get fitter .......... exercise. The more gentle the exercise the more of it you have to do. ( If time is lacking then more strenuous exercise will use your time wisely.)
To loose weight ......... diet.  Eat less, and make sure that what you do eat is the right food.


I do Slimming World and I cycle.
As from the beginning of April I will do the Slimming World Body Magic (Gold award), which involves 30 minuets of exercise each day for five days each week for 12 weeks.

Since the end of October I've lost 2.5 stone.

Paul G


----------



## Fatbellycustard (Jan 31, 2020)

PaulG said:


> IMHO,
> 
> To get fitter .......... exercise. The more gentle the exercise the more of it you have to do. ( If time is lacking then more strenuous exercise will use your time wisely.)
> To loose weight ......... diet.  Eat less, and make sure that what you do eat is the right food.
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I take your point about how strenuous the exercise should be for the bigger benefit. Although I wouldn't consider myself super fit, I would also consider myself less unfit than many 55 year olds,  so I'm hoping for something to raise the heart rate a bit. I was thinking an exercise bike might suit well.


----------



## PaulG (Jan 31, 2020)

Everyone to there own, but, I find exercise bikes boring. Watch the scenery go by, plus the fresh air, plus saying hi to those that pass you  turns
a chore into a pleasure.

It was an exercise bike in a hospital gym that got me onto my road bike.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 1, 2020)

DoIng something you like is key to keeping it up.  I started running and have recently taken up yoga.


----------



## PaulG (Feb 1, 2020)

Grannylorraine said:


> DoIng something you like is key to keeping it up.  I started running and have recently taken up yoga.




I agree, 100%.


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 6, 2020)

Walking is great for everything actually and unlike other sports which can have downsides like damaging other parts of you, walking can only be good.

A lot of people say exercise after meals helps them to digest.

I love running and yoga but mainly on my own as I like the “me” time.

My suggestion would be just try things out. I know a lot of classes do free first sessions so I would give some a go and find what you like


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 7, 2020)

Fatbellycustard said:


> Thanks for the advice. I take your point about how strenuous the exercise should be for the bigger benefit. Although I wouldn't consider myself super fit, I would also consider myself less unfit than many 55 year olds,  so I'm hoping for something to raise the heart rate a bit. I was thinking an exercise bike might suit well.



It really interested me when I started going to a gym that the 'fat burn' zone on exercise bikes and treadmills was at a fairly gentle level of exertion. Cardio was a notch up (which was what I was mostly aiming for). I'm not sure of the science behind it, but I assme the manufacturers have evidence to back this up. Muscle gain seems to respond to more strenuous exertion; cardio to slightly (but not highly) elevated heart rate, including intervals; and far burning to more gentle, but sustained activity.


----------



## PaulG (Feb 7, 2020)

I have heard it said that it takes 5 miles of level cycling to burn off a single Jelly Baby.



Think how far you could go on a Cream Egg.


----------

